# Frauenfußball-Europameisterschaft: Wer holt sich den Titel?



## Cherubini (19 Juli 2022)

Die Fußball-Europameisterschaft der Frauen geht in die heiße Phase. Am Donnerstag steigt das Viertelfinalduell zwischen Deutschland und Österreich ("I werd narrisch!" ^^). Alle Favoriten sind noch im Rennen - wer glaubt Ihr, sichert sich den Cup?


----------



## Martini Crosini (19 Juli 2022)

England oder Deutschland ( wird vermutlich das Endspiel sein )


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Deutschland


----------



## Karlzberg (19 Juli 2022)

Seit diese unsägliche Steffi Jones endlich entlassen wurde und wir wieder eine richtige Trainerin haben, sehe ich die deutschen Frauen wieder als Favoritinnen.


----------



## congo64 (19 Juli 2022)

Martini Crosini schrieb:


> England oder Deutschland ( wird vermutlich das Endspiel sein )


Das denke ich auch und dann ist alles möglich, obwohl ich momentan da eher auf England tippe, würde mir aber natürlich einen Titel für unsere Damen wünschen.


----------



## MileyGerFan (19 Juli 2022)

Ich hoffe Deutschland, befürchte aber, dass England den Heimvorteil nutzen wird. Leider!!!


----------

